# hey, from Wyoming!!



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

hey ya'll, im live in a small town called Lander, Wyoming.
my family owns a ranch, right by the beutiful mountains of Wyoming, surrounded by wild horses grazin in lush fields and runnin freely upon the land. we own thousands of acres. our ranch is NOT high class, its just a big ranch, with jumps, and barrels, and all that stuff. i have to heard cows, every mornin, at sun rise and i brand them, im not your typical girl am i? the ranch can hold thousands of horses, but i only have 50 here at the momint. everyday i spend time with my horse by goin out in a wheat field of a cliff, it is so pertty to look down and see them wild mustangs rome free in the land they own with the thundering of their hooves, and the pasion in their hearts. i am 17 years old by the way, and i speak in the kentuckey accent. i love to talk about horses as if the owned the heaven. horses are a speicial gift god sent down on this earth to see the joy on our face as we gallop through the fields on what makes us feel free. my main horses i ride are ''Zany Out There" ''Zippo Sold Out'' ''Lighting Bolt'' ''Dolly Cating'' and ''In The Zone''. i breed, brand, train, and show Mustangs and QH's.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

zanyoutthere said:


> hey ya'll, im live in a small town called Lander, Wyoming.
> my family owns a ranch, right by the beutiful mountains of Wyoming, surrounded by wild horses grazin in lush fields and runnin freely upon the land. we own thousands of acres. our ranch is NOT high class, its just a big ranch, with jumps, and barrels, and all that stuff. i have to heard cows, every mornin, at sun rise and i brand them, im not your typical girl am i? the ranch can hold thousands of horses, but i only have 50 here at the momint. everyday i spend time with my horse by goin out in a wheat field of a cliff, it is so pertty to look down and see them wild mustangs rome free in the land they own with the thundering of their hooves, and the pasion in their hearts. i am 17 years old by the way, and i speak in the kentuckey accent. i love to talk about horses as if the owned the heaven. horses are a speicial gift god sent down on this earth to see the joy on our face as we gallop through the fields on what makes us feel free. my main horses i ride are ''Zany Out There" ''Zippo Sold Out'' ''Lighting Bolt'' ''Dolly Cating'' and ''In The Zone''. i breed, brand, train, and show Mustangs and QH's.


*About Time!!!!! Finally... Another one! WooHoo!*
I thought I was going to be the only one! Lander huh? Woo.. Talk about chilly! LOL! Welcome anywho from South East Wyoming! Burns area here!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome and I just have to say this..........I HATE YOU!!! Just kidding, but I am so jealous. I would love to have some scenery out my back door other than flat land and sage brush. I am most jealous that you get to see Mustangs in the wild. I love them. Can I come stay with you for a few years. LOL


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! Your place sounds so awesome!! I have always dreamed of living at a place like that. *sigh* 

Anywho, Have fun posting!!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum luck one :wink:


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks guys, this forum is pertty helpful;')


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Welcome and I just have to say this..........I HATE YOU!!! Just kidding, but I am so jealous. I would love to have some scenery out my back door other than flat land and sage brush. I am most jealous that you get to see Mustangs in the wild. I love them. Can I come stay with you for a few years. LOL


 hehe, its a bit ......FREEZING out here though!!!!!!!


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats awsome! You should post pictures!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Um, I forgot to ask...............can I live in your backyard??


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------

